# Seguimento Sul - Março 2022



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2022 às 10:40)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mar 2022 às 11:16)

vou estrear o mês   

Céu muito nublado, fresco e alguns chuviscos esporádicos. Vento fraco e fresco de noroeste.
Destes dias apenas assinalar que já vão cerca de 65 dias sem uma rega e que está a fazer um ano que não chove decentemente.
O bloqueio não começou neste Outono/Inverno mas sim na Primavera de 2021 isto mais para o Baixo Alentejo/Algarve.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mar 2022 às 11:51)

Entretanto chuvada fortíssima pelos Olhos de Água! E já regou! Finalmente!


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2022 às 11:51)

Bom dia,
Finalmente uma frente mais decente lá para os meus lados, pelo menos já deu para regar qualquer coisa. 

O acumulado em Arronches é* 7.5mm*. 

O vento intensificou-se bastante após a passagem da frente, segundo a estação. Rajada de *51.5km/h* registada há pouco. 

Outros acumulados:
Portalegre:* 9.9mm*

Rede MeteoAlentejo:
Monforte: *8.7mm*
Portalegre: *8.4mm*
Elvas: *5.4mm*
Campo Maior: *4.6mm*

Esperemos que as previsões para a próxima semana se concretize.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mar 2022 às 17:05)

Por aqui, choveu pela hora de almoço, tão rápido começou como acabou, rendeu 2 mm, agora está o vento moderado a forte de noroeste.


----------



## comentador (3 Mar 2022 às 17:52)

Boa tarde,

Alvalade do Sado hoje com 3,0 mm. Houve zonas aqui próximo com 6,0 mm e até mais.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Mar 2022 às 18:16)

Boas, 
Passagem rápida da frente, a meio da manhã ainda choveu com alguma intensidade, o acumulado ronda os 10mm, já choveu mais do que todo o mês de fevereiro, o que também não era difícil.
Nota ainda para o vento que se tem feito sentir após a passagem da frente.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2022 às 19:10)

Rajada máxima de* 66,2km/h* em Arronches. Muito vento hoje por todo o lado.

O acumulado permanece nos *7.5mm*. Pouco faltou para o acumulado ser igual ao de janeiro e fevereiro juntos. Permanece a esperança de que Março venha amenizar a situação, pelo menos, para se ter um verão mais descansado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2022 às 18:36)

Boas, por aqui, está de chuva depois de uma manhã de sol.  Já levo 5 mm e continua


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2022 às 19:30)

Por aqui, o acumulado subiu para 9 mm, nada mau. A EMA de Loulé acumulou 10 mm, a de Tavira não registou nada. A temperatura também caiu e está nos 10.2ºC que é a mínima do dia.

Março leva 11 mm acumulados, o acumulado anual vai nos 13 mm.

Bela rega, numa estação a leste da EMA de Olhão do IPMA com 13.69 mm, nada mau. https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IMONCA12

O ECM até teve bem, pelo menos, aqui na minha zona.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Mar 2022 às 21:04)

Ontem de manhã tinha o carro com gelo, a mínima deve ter sido de 1/2°c, hoje o dia foi marcado por sol pela manhã e alguma nebulosidade durante a tarde.


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Mar 2022 às 23:51)

Precipitação acumulada hoje


----------



## comentador (6 Mar 2022 às 13:33)

Boa tarde,
Dia com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. A temperatura mínima foi de 4ºC. Ontem o acumulado foi de 8,0 em Alvalade Sado.


----------



## MikeCT (8 Mar 2022 às 12:29)

4,4mm por Faro (cidade) esta madrugada, a chuva passou junto á costa...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2022 às 19:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo e choveu durante a madrugada.

Máxima: 19.0ºC
mínima: 10.8ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Mar 2022 às 19:52)

Boas,
0,1mm devido ao nevoeiro de manhã, de resto um dia de céu muito nublado mas com poucas abertas, melhores perspectivas de chuva para aqui sexta-feira e domingo, vamos lá ver se o acumulado mensal sobe, Março segue com 16mm.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2022 às 21:54)

Boas,
Ontem, mais uma frente toda despedaçada a atravessar o Alentejo. O acumulado em Arronches foi de *5.1mm*.
Hoje ficou tudo restrito mais ao Litoral, tal como sábado. Resta aguardar pelo fim de semana e início da próxima semana onde espero que hajam finalmente acumulados dignos de registos que possam fazer diferença em alguma coisa. 5mm com evapotranspiração diária a rondar os 2/3mm por dia, não dão grande ajuda. 

Março segue com *12.6mm*.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mar 2022 às 11:16)

Boas,
A frente rendeu 9mm, Março segue com 25mm, nada de especial, mas já choveu mais do que Janeiro e Fevereiro juntos.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (11 Mar 2022 às 15:45)

Esta noite rendeu 10.7mm por aqui. O vento foi reduzindo, bom para infiltrar a água nos solos. Vamos ver quanto cai na próxima semana!...


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mar 2022 às 20:27)

Boa noite,
Por Arronches o acumulado de hoje é de *9.3mm*. 8.1mm com a passagem da frente e durante a tarde ainda caiu um aguaceiro que rendeu 1.2mm.

Neste momento, estão *8,7ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mar 2022 às 21:04)

Boas, por aqui, dia com céu nublado com algumas abertas e aguaceiros fortes no início da manhã.

Máxima: 16.0ºC
mínima: 11.9ºC
actual: 11.9ºC

Precipitação: 15 mm

Março segue com 30 mm acumulados e já leva mais juntando os meses de Outubro, Novembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro (29 mm).


----------



## Agreste (11 Mar 2022 às 22:26)

ao fim de tantos meses... bom tempo para ver. 
Venham as trovoadas.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mar 2022 às 12:02)

Bom dia,
Aguaceiros pré-frontais ao longo da manhã que acumularam *1.2mm*.

Chuva pouco consistente e até ao momento, ainda não houve nenhum acumulado diário superior a 10mm. Pelo menos não é preciso regar, mas não existe qualquer impacto ao nível dos cursos de água, como seria de esperar. Modelos num constante tira e põe para a próxima semana, logo não dá para tirar conclusões, mas as previsões já estiveram melhores. Veremos!


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mar 2022 às 18:11)

Aqui neste canto do Alto Alentejo temos um escudo  Está assim há algum tempo:





*2.4mm* acumulados.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Mar 2022 às 18:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Aqui neste canto do Alto Alentejo temos um escudo  Está assim há algum tempo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Escudo só se for aí, porque aqui tem estado a chover o dia todo, praticamente sem interrupções.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mar 2022 às 18:23)

Davidmpb disse:


> Escudo só se for aí, porque aqui tem estado a chover o dia todo, praticamente sem interrupções.


E tem sido só mesmo por aqui, como se pode ver naquilo que publiquei, a precipitação não tem estado a avançar neste triângulo Arronches/Elvas/C. Maior. Acontece, por vezes.
Entretanto já está a avançar, vai chovendo novamente. 

Na rede MeteoAlentejo, *8.4mm* em Portalegre versus *0mm* em Campo Maior:


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mar 2022 às 19:35)

A frente fria está neste momento no norte e oeste do distrito de Portalegre. 
18mm e 16mm em 1 hora nas estações de Nisa e Gavião (MeteoAlentejo), respetivamente. 

Por aqui, vai chovendo moderado.* 6mm* acumulados.


----------



## Thomar (12 Mar 2022 às 20:50)

joralentejano disse:


> A frente fria está neste momento no norte e oeste do distrito de Portalegre.
> *18mm e 16mm em 1 hora nas estações de Nisa e Gavião (MeteoAlentejo)*, respetivamente.
> 
> Por aqui, vai chovendo moderado.* 6mm* acumulados.


Mais a sul, na rede IPMA Ponte de Sôr com *9mm* na última hora.
Na rede IPMA a estação que fica no aeródromo regista até ao momento *20,2mm,*
na estação meteoalentejo que fica na cidade a uns 3km NNE está de momento com *17,5mm*.


----------



## comentador (12 Mar 2022 às 21:00)

Boa noite,

A chover com intensidade em Alvalade neste momento. Chuva fraca durante a tarde. O acumulado de ontem foi de 9,0 mm.


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Mar 2022 às 22:17)

Muita chuva no extremo Norte do Alto Alentejo e uma miséria no Baixo Alentejo


----------



## meteo_xpepe (12 Mar 2022 às 23:58)

Por aqui o dia termina com 16.0mm. Choveu sem parar das 16h às 23:30h…


----------



## jamestorm (13 Mar 2022 às 00:03)

radar composto nesta altura no Alentejo...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mar 2022 às 00:04)

Passagem da frente praticamente terminada.
Ainda vão caindo uns pingos, mas deverá parar em breve. A sua passagem foi marcada por chuva fraca a moderada, com breves momentos em que choveu de forma mais intensa. Ainda choveu certinho durante várias horas, o que é bom para os solos. Fazia falta uma semana inteira assim. Bastante incerteza em relação aos próximos dias, é esperar para ver.

O acumulado é de *15.3mm*.
Março segue com* 37.8mm*, vai-se aproximando da média que deve estar entre os 40 e os 50mm por aqui. 

*9,6ºC *atuais.


----------



## Agreste (13 Mar 2022 às 00:29)

chove bem nesta altura.

80-100mm nos próximos 7 dias.


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Mar 2022 às 00:49)

Agreste disse:


> chove bem nesta altura.
> 
> 80-100mm nos próximos 7 dias.


Onde estás a ver esse valores?


----------



## Agreste (13 Mar 2022 às 01:08)

aqui.


----------



## Agreste (13 Mar 2022 às 09:11)

o choque entre massas de ar parece vir a acontecer mais a sul... portanto melhor para o algarve pois não ficamos com a depressão por cima de nós.


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Mar 2022 às 09:45)

Agreste disse:


> aqui.


Muito optimista esse modelo . Até doi olhar para o ECMWF.  Todo o Alentejo com menos de 15mm acumulados ao longo da semana


----------



## Agreste (13 Mar 2022 às 14:27)

o modelo é o gfs... 

eu estou optimista... o satelite tem aguaceiros muito intensos a caminho.


----------



## LMMS (13 Mar 2022 às 14:28)

A Previsão até dia 18 tanto no ECMWF como no DWD para o Sul e até resto do País já só dá acumulados até 20 m/m para os próximos 10 dias, portanto o maior acumulado foi até ontem.
Eu estava à espera de mais, pelo menos até dia 23 vai cair pouca chuva!


----------



## LMMS (13 Mar 2022 às 14:29)

Agreste disse:


> o modelo é o gfs...
> 
> eu estou optimista... o satelite tem aguaceiros muito intensos a caminho.


Esse modelo do GFS é muito erróneo!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mar 2022 às 22:00)

Boa noite,
Muito nevoeiro pela manhã, mas o restante dia já foi com muito sol. 

*0.3mm* acumulados da humidade.

Modelos a cortar cada vez mais na precipitação. Em Espanha, principalmente no Golfo de Cádiz e Málaga, vai ser de mais e cá vai ser de menos. É 8 ou 80, resta ir acompanhando para ver se aparece alguma surpresa. 

*9,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mar 2022 às 23:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa noite,
> Muito nevoeiro pela manhã, mas o restante dia já foi com muito sol.
> 
> *0.3mm* acumulados da humidade.
> ...


Vai um comboio comprido a caminho dessa zona, a AEMET colocou a província de Málaga em aviso vermelho com a previsão de acumulados de 120 mm em 12 horas. 

Aqui, dada a circulação da depressão nos próximos dias, o bico que faz nesta zona e estar na vertente SE é favorável a surpresas, agora só depende se alguma célula chega cá ou passa a rasar.

Por aqui, ontem rendeu 7 mm e hoje 5 mm, nada mau e segue o mês com 42 mm acumulados.


----------



## Thomar (14 Mar 2022 às 11:17)

Então pessoal do Algarve, chove e troveja entre Faro e Quarteira e vocês não dizem nada?...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Mar 2022 às 12:11)

A chuva não é nada de especial para já. 
Lá mais para a tarde ou final do dia espera se mais precipitação!


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2022 às 16:54)

A maior parte das linhas de instabilidade dissipou-se quase ao entrar em terra, esta manhã. Alguns acumulados dispersos de 3 a 5 mm.







Estava assim às 12h15:






Às 16h35 






Não vejo grande hipótese de ainda com luz de dia aparecer alguma convecção. Tem estado, pelo contrário, a desaparecer, quer sobre o oceano quer em terra.

Resta acrescentar que nenhuma trovoada entrou em terra, "morreu" tudo sem mesmo "chegar à praia". A esta distância:


----------



## joralentejano (14 Mar 2022 às 17:57)

Boa tarde,
Em Arronches, ao início da manhã, caíram uns pingos provenientes dos restos vindos de Espanha. Ainda deu para molhar a estrada e acumular* 0.3mm*.

Incrível como toda a precipitação prevista para esta semana se tem estado a esfumar. Não vale a pena ter qualquer expetativa porque mesmo 2/3 dias antes, tudo pode desaparecer. Chegaram a ser previstos mais de 50mm ao longo desta semana, na run das 12z nem 5mm estão previstos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mar 2022 às 18:17)

StormRic disse:


> A maior parte das linhas de instabilidade dissipou-se quase ao entrar em terra, esta manhã. Alguns acumulados dispersos de 3 a 5 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ainda, vi a célula da zona da cidade velha em Faro, ainda deu uns roncos mas não vi raio nenhum. 

Está frio, a temperatura máxima foi de 15.0ºC e levo 2 mm acumulados da chuva de manhã. 

Por Málaga, o acumulado mais elevado pela AEMET é de 79.2 mm no Centro Meteorológico em Málaga.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Mar 2022 às 18:22)

Última hipótese está noite ou de madrugada depois a depressão vai rapidamente para leste.
Um dos maiores barretes dos últimos tempos ou  talvez não.. 
Veremos!
A média mensal para Faro está atingida!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Mar 2022 às 18:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ainda, vi a célula da zona da cidade velha em Faro, ainda deu uns roncos mas não vi raio nenhum.
> 
> Está frio, a temperatura máxima foi de 15.0ºC e levo 2 mm acumulados da chuva de manhã.
> 
> Por Málaga, o acumulado mais elevado pela AEMET é de 79.2 mm no Centro Meteorológico em Málaga.


Amanhã vai estar tudo trocado. Estão previstos 13ºC para Faro e mais de 20ºC em muitos locais do Norte e Centro, com destaque para os 25ºC de Braga. Além disso, também está prevista uma quantidade significativa de poeiras. 
Mais uma cut-off que não nos beneficia em nada. Já nem me lembro da última vez que esteve uma a SW de Sagres durante vários dias, isso sim era de valor.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Mar 2022 às 18:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Em Arronches, ao início da manhã, caíram uns pingos provenientes dos restos vindos de Espanha. Ainda deu para molhar a estrada e acumular* 0.3mm*.
> 
> Incrível como toda a precipitação prevista para esta semana se tem estado a esfumar. Não vale a pena ter qualquer expetativa porque mesmo 2/3 dias antes, tudo pode desaparecer. Chegaram a ser previstos mais de 50mm ao longo desta semana, na run das 12z nem 5mm estão previstos.


É caso para dizer que a montanha pariu um rato , por aqui alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã que renderam cerca de 1mm, destaque mais para o dia bem fresco, onde a máxima rondou os 10°c, para amanhã as temperaturas já sobem.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2022 às 21:56)

Não quero dar falsas esperanças mas desta vez acho que pelo menos a costa sul do Algarve, Sotavento, vai receber algo mais interessante.
A linha de instabilidade tem no entanto um movimento caprichoso, bascula algures a meio de modo que o lado Oeste afasta-se da costa mas o lado Leste aproxima-se:






Entretanto quem foi o sortudo que recebeu esta limitada mas generosa rega, ao fim da tarde?


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mar 2022 às 22:52)

Relâmpagos a sul/sueste e o ribombar ainda longe.  O Arome mostra alguma instabilidade nas próximas horas, nesta zona.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Mar 2022 às 22:56)

A beachcam da Praia Verde mostra bastante chuva neste momento 








						Praia Verde | Castro Marim
					

O Beachcam.pt tem por objectivo difundir toda a informação útil e relevante para as comunidades ligadas a desportos aquáticos, actividades relacionadas com a praia, assim como oferecer aos nossos utilizadores uma plataforma fidedigna e confiável onde possam, sempre que necessário, aceder de...




					beachcam.meo.pt


----------



## João Pedro (14 Mar 2022 às 23:01)

Chuvinha da boa a chegar a Faro


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mar 2022 às 23:07)

João Pedro disse:


> A beachcam da Praia Verde mostra bastante chuva neste momento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Preia-mar prevista para 00:49


----------



## Agreste (14 Mar 2022 às 23:09)

uma descarga de 143kA às 23:01... a sul de lagos.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2022 às 23:14)

Esperemos que as células entrem mesmo em terra, porque todo o conjunto tem uma rotação importante para Oeste:






Do lado de lá da fronteira... incrível como a chuva até parece contornar a fronteira.


----------



## MikeCT (14 Mar 2022 às 23:17)

Para já em Faro ainda não começou a pingar, e o vento está fraco..uma noite calma para já


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2022 às 23:19)

As células já entram na Praia de Faro, resta saber se conseguem manter-se:


----------



## João Pedro (14 Mar 2022 às 23:23)

StormRic disse:


> Esperemos que as células entrem mesmo em terra, porque todo o conjunto tem uma rotação importante para Oeste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O que se vê no radar é um movimento de aproximação à fronteira. Aguardemos mais um pouco...


----------



## Mammatus (14 Mar 2022 às 23:25)

StormRic disse:


> As células já entram na Praia de Faro, resta saber se conseguem manter-se:



Com efeito, já começou a chover, algum vento também a provocar oscilação da câmera.

https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/faro/

EDIT (23:45): mais intensa agora


----------



## tonítruo (14 Mar 2022 às 23:28)

Não se mantiveram, paragem anticlimática da trovoada...
Alguma possibilidade de nova intensificação?


----------



## vamm (14 Mar 2022 às 23:56)

Pelo que se vê na webcam de Mértola, já chove bem


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Mar 2022 às 00:07)

vamm disse:


> Pelo que se vê na webcam de Mértola, já chove bem


Umas pingas apenas.  Está tudo a dissipar se assim que chega à fronteira


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 01:24)

tonítruo disse:


> Não se mantiveram, paragem anticlimática da trovoada...
> Alguma possibilidade de nova intensificação?





RedeMeteo disse:


> Umas pingas apenas.  Está tudo a dissipar se assim que chega à fronteira



Dissipa-se em ambas as fronteiras, terrestre e marítima. Algumas células ainda conseguem fazer uma rega fraca, mas... isto não é, obviamente, suficiente.


Sem mais comentários...


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Mar 2022 às 09:57)

Impressionante carga de poeiras aqui, até parece neblina.


----------



## frederico (15 Mar 2022 às 10:04)

Aguaceiros em Ayamonte. E chuva no regresso.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mar 2022 às 10:47)

Bom dia,
Parece mesmo um dia de nevoeiro, não me lembro de uma quantidade poeiras tão grande.
Webcam de Arronches:





Portalegre:


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Mar 2022 às 11:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Parece mesmo um dia de nevoeiro, não me lembro de uma quantidade poeiras tão grande.
> Webcam de Arronches:
> 
> ...


Juntando às poeiras, eis que começam uns tímidos pingos a cair do céu... Que maravilha, banho de lama sem ir a nenhum spa... 
Amanhã, de acordo com a previsão, ainda haverá uma concentração maior... A minha garganta está a agradecer esta "dádiva" do deserto...


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Mar 2022 às 11:20)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Juntando às poeiras, eis que começam uns tímidos pingos a cair do céu... Que maravilha, banho de lama sem ir a nenhum spa...
> Amanhã, de acordo com a previsão, ainda haverá uma concentração maior... A minha garganta está a agradecer esta "dádiva" do deserto...


Pois, e eu já fiquei com o carro todo sujo.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Mar 2022 às 13:06)

Pouca chuva pelos Algarves! Acabou por não ser nenhum fiasco pois os modelos foram atualizando a previsão. O problema não é um evento falhado mas a falta deles.


----------



## MikeCT (15 Mar 2022 às 16:23)

Por Faro (cidade) vai pingando e já acumulou 12,4mm, pena ser só mesmo junto ao litoral...


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 17:22)

MikeCT disse:


> Por Faro (cidade) vai pingando e já acumulou 12,4mm, pena ser só mesmo junto ao litoral...



É isso mesmo, praticamente só na costa, resultado de a circulação ser tangencial ao litoral:






Olhão também regista precipitação, persistente mas fraca:





Faro tem o maior acumulado das estações IPMA, graças a dois períodos horários com valores significativos: das 8:00 às 9:00 e das 10:00 às 11:00.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mar 2022 às 18:08)

MikeCT disse:


> Por Faro (cidade) vai pingando e já acumulou 12,4mm, pena ser só mesmo junto ao litoral...


Com uma trovoada chovia em 30 minutos o mesmo. 

Por aqui, levo 8 mm acumulados, sempre fraca mas persistente e sigo com 11.5ºC, a máxima foi de 12.7ºC, assim bati o recorde da temperatura máxima mais baixa registada em Março que era de 13.7ºC no dia 09/03/2010 valores medidos entre 2008 e 2022.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mar 2022 às 18:31)

Poeiras em Portalegre:


Tal como foi reportado de manhã, ainda caíram umas pingas. Como consequência...






Fonte: Jornal Alto Alentejo

Mais fotos tiradas noutras localidades do Alto Alentejo e Alentejo Central:


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 18:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Com uma trovoada chovia em 30 minutos o mesmo.
> 
> Por aqui, levo 8 mm acumulados, sempre fraca mas persistente e sigo com 11.5ºC, a máxima foi de 12.7ºC, assim bati o recorde da temperatura máxima mais baixa registada em Março que era de 13.7ºC no dia 09/03/2010 valores medidos entre 2008 e 2022.



Algarve hoje, uma região aparte, mapa virado ao contrário:






Nada a esperar mais daquela frente que não vai sair daquela posição ao largo da costa sul:


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mar 2022 às 19:13)

Agora que se fez de noite, em algumas webcams que estejam em direto até se nota o movimento das partículas em suspensão, como se fosse nevoeiro. Exemplo disso é o caso de Portalegre.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 20:09)

O mapa dos acumulados em estações WU no Litoral Algarvio tem alguns valores significativos:


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mar 2022 às 21:28)

Bem, dia sem muito para dizer como sempre, mas penso que nunca vi uma situação de poeira tão baixa e intensa como esta. Parecia nevoeiro de manhã mas era simplesmente poeira intensa, tanto que estava com 50% HR, até fazia arder os olhos. Máxima de 18.1ºC e mínima de 9.8ºC. 

Sigo com ainda muita poeira e 15.9ºC com vento moderado de leste e 68% HR.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mar 2022 às 09:37)

Bom dia,
Ao contrário do que se previa, no Alto Alentejo as poeiras hoje não estão tão densas como ontem. Pelo menos da webcam de Arronches já dá para ver um pouco as serras, coisa que ontem não era possível. 





Isto para já, pode piorar novamente ao longo do dia.


----------



## Thomar (16 Mar 2022 às 10:22)

Bem visível na imagem de satélite do IPMA das 8H UTC uma faixa sem praticamente nebulosidade de Castelo Branco a Portimão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mar 2022 às 13:40)

Por aqui, acho que fui raptado durante a noite e acordei em Marte.  Com o decorrer do dia está a ficar mais denso, passei a manhã na rua e fiquei lixado da garganta e mesmo com máscara, a visibilidade não era muita mas agora está a ficar pior, mas com prédios em toda à volta, não dá para ter uma maior percepção.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Mar 2022 às 17:08)

Neste momento caem umas pingas aqui, ambiente completamente amarelado na rua.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mar 2022 às 17:12)

*Em Faro*:


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Mar 2022 às 17:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Em Faro*:


Já faltou mais .


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2022 às 17:19)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já faltou mais .



É o futuro anunciado...


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2022 às 01:34)

Foi assim a história da _cut-off_:


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Mar 2022 às 10:42)

Os modelos novamente a meterem " água", a previsão era de um dia de sol, mas nem vê-lo, o vento esse é que diminuiu em relação aos dias anteriores.


----------



## stormy (18 Mar 2022 às 12:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> Os modelos novamente a meterem " água", a previsão era de um dia de sol, mas nem vê-lo, o vento esse é que diminuiu em relação aos dias anteriores.


O ARPEGE esteve bem ao colocar nuvens altas e temos ainda algumas poeiras portanto é natural que o céu apresente opacidade.
Agora de tarde até devem aparecer alguns cumulus ai no interior.
https://bestweather.org/mapas/carta...ntic/cloud-cover-surface/2022-03-18T11:00:00Z


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Mar 2022 às 19:32)

stormy disse:


> O ARPEGE esteve bem ao colocar nuvens altas e temos ainda algumas poeiras portanto é natural que o céu apresente opacidade.
> Agora de tarde até devem aparecer alguns cumulus ai no interior.
> https://bestweather.org/mapas/carta...ntic/cloud-cover-surface/2022-03-18T11:00:00Z
> 
> ...


Ainda apareceu um pouco de sol ao fim da tarde, de resto as temperaturas voltaram a ficar abaixo do previsto, esta " poeirada", deu a volta aos modelos nestes últimos dias, a partir de amanhã sim, a atmosfera deverá estar mais limpa.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2022 às 22:40)

Boa noite,
Por Arronches, dia com muito sol, alguns cumulus e com temperatura agradável.






Nuvens mais compactas no horizonte ao final da tarde:





A primavera vai começar da melhor maneira!
Embora não vá estar por cá durante a semana, a mesma promete ser bem regada e ainda bem.

Março segue com *38.4mm*. Vamos ver até onde vai chegar.

*14,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Mar 2022 às 07:32)

Bom dia
Vendo moderado de leste, nuvens  e sem chuva no horizonte ainda.
A ondulação não excede o 1,5 metros ou seja nada a ver com as previsões catastróficas previstas!


----------



## comentador (20 Mar 2022 às 10:10)

Bom dia.                                                         Manhã com bastante vento de sueste? Pelas imagens de satélite será que vai mesmo chover?


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Mar 2022 às 10:46)

Analisando a imagem de radar, vemos claramente o desenvolvimento de um sistema multicelular, com células de assinalável desenvolvimento vertical (reflectividades elevadas até cerca de 8 km). Estas células deverão manter-se bem activas durante a sua progressão para N/NE, tendo em conta o ambiente com elevado wind shear, especialmente nos níveis baixos, apesar de valores de CAPE bastante modestos. Não se descarta que algumas células apresentem características supercelulares.

Por isso, é de esperar que nas próximas horas, a começar pelo Algarve, algumas destas células comecem a entrar em terra, trazendo chuva localmente muito forte, trovoada, e possivelmente granizo, com algum risco de fenómenos extremos de vento. É evidente que, tendo em conta o caracter convectivo, nem todos os locais serão afectados de forma semelhante, sendo necessária uma constante monitorização e acompanhamento da evolução deste sistema.


----------



## LevanteLacobrigense (20 Mar 2022 às 11:39)

Bom dia,

Primeiros sons de trovoada ao longe aqui em Lagos. Começou a chover.


----------



## LevanteLacobrigense (20 Mar 2022 às 11:55)

Chegou a trovoada, chuva intensa e granizo (não se admitem comentários sobre os vasos )


----------



## aoc36 (20 Mar 2022 às 12:01)

Que ventania é está?!!?!?!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mar 2022 às 12:57)

Se a linha de instabilidade chegar a Olhão, nas próximas 2 horas, podem sempre assistir em directo no canal 11, que vai transmitir um jogo do olhanense.

Muito vento e já choveu.


----------



## aoc36 (20 Mar 2022 às 13:12)

Albufeira está a piorar, mt chuva, vento e  trovoada


----------



## GoN_dC (20 Mar 2022 às 13:16)

Durante a manhã muito vento, certamente com rajadas acima dos 60km/h. Entretanto na última hora foi alternando entre vento, chuva forte, trovoada e algum granizo (sem acumular).


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mar 2022 às 13:20)

A confiar nos valores, há estações com acumulados muito significativos no Barlavento algarvio. Monchique quase com 40 mm.


----------



## vamm (20 Mar 2022 às 13:48)

Trovoada a chegar aqui e o vento para já acalmou

Edit: vista para O/NO


----------



## LMMS (20 Mar 2022 às 13:53)

Que temporal está a acontecer no Algarve, existem registos de 54Dbz no radar. Vai existir estragos!


----------



## vamm (20 Mar 2022 às 14:03)

Ficou de "noite" de um momento para o outro, chove de moderado a forte, de vez em quando é um vendaval enorme e pára e ouvem-se trovões, mas por enquanto mais longe


----------



## vamm (20 Mar 2022 às 14:09)




----------



## LMMS (20 Mar 2022 às 14:18)

Que temporal em Monchique, registos de 43m/m perto da Foia.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2022 às 14:20)

Já acumula bem no Barlavento:


----------



## LMMS (20 Mar 2022 às 14:28)

No canal 11 está a dar o Olhanense e se vê e ouve bem trovoada


----------



## LMMS (20 Mar 2022 às 14:37)

60 m/m em Santa Barbara de Nexe.


----------



## MikeCT (20 Mar 2022 às 14:45)

Trovoada por Faro(cidade), chuvada de 20 min com rain rate a passar os 200mm/h, 30,2mm em poucos minutos, rua de são Luis, junto ao estádio do farense até saltaram as tampas e tem 1m de água.. acabei de passar com o carro e nao fiquei lá :P


----------



## hurricane (20 Mar 2022 às 14:45)

Pelo radar muita chuva no Algarve e Alentejo. Ainda bem!


----------



## LMMS (20 Mar 2022 às 14:52)

MikeCT disse:


> Trovoada por Faro(cidade), chuvada de 20 min com rain rate a passar os 200mm/h, 30,2mm em poucos minutos, rua de são Luis, junto ao estádio do farense até saltaram as tampas e tem 1m de água.. acabei de passar com o carro e nao fiquei lá :P


Pois, eu vi logo quando vi o radar com 54dbz, sempre que chega a este valor, vai fazer estragos!


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2022 às 14:53)

MikeCT disse:


> Trovoada por Faro(cidade), chuvada de 20 min com rain rate a passar os 200mm/h, 30,2mm em poucos minutos, rua de são Luis, junto ao estádio do farense até saltaram as tampas e tem 1m de água.. acabei de passar com o carro e nao fiquei lá :P


São Brás de Alportel já nos 36mm. 
95,6mm este mês.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2022 às 15:01)

Acumulados horários no litoral como já não se viam há meses:


----------



## tonítruo (20 Mar 2022 às 15:12)

agora que o céu limpou um pouco, consigo ver as células que se estão a formar a sul do algarve, ainda há instabilidade suficiente para uma nova ronda?


----------



## Snifa (20 Mar 2022 às 15:14)

Chuvas fortes inundam as ruas do Algarve​Hoje às 15:09












*O mau tempo que se faz sentir, este domingo, no Algarve, está a causar várias inundações em diversos concelhos da região.*

Em Faro, a zona de São Luís está a ser bastante afetada e o local é um dos mais críticos da capital algarvia.









						Mau tempo alagou ruas no Algarve
					

Três horas de chuva intensa provocou 62 ocorrências, mas sem grandes prejuízos. Faro e Olhão foram dos concelhos mais afetados.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## LMMS (20 Mar 2022 às 15:14)




----------



## LMMS (20 Mar 2022 às 15:16)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Parece-me que vou ficar a ver navios


Nem por isso, a frente vai varrer o Alentejo mas com menos intensidade, mas vai dar acumulações +30 m/m.


----------



## MikeCT (20 Mar 2022 às 15:23)

A minha estação do Corotelo, em S. Brás de Alportel, acumulou 59,5mm, sendo que 50mm entre as 14h e as 15h


----------



## vamm (20 Mar 2022 às 15:34)

Há muito tempo que não via umas destas
Vista para N/NE


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mar 2022 às 15:48)

Por Olhão, choveu durante 10 minutos torrencialmente e com algum granizo á mistura,. Foram 10 mm em 10 minutos, mas nestas situações a linha de instabilidade corta sempre e vai direito a São Brás quando passa por Faro. O acumulado vai nos 12 mm. E agora, a linha de instabilidade ganha novamente força em Tavira.

Faro com 18 ocorrências e Olhão com 2 ocorrências devido à chuva forte.


----------



## pax_julia (20 Mar 2022 às 15:55)

Tempo ruidoso por Beja


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2022 às 16:10)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Parece-me que vou ficar a ver navios


Vais é levar com os navios em cima.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Mar 2022 às 16:14)

Agora em Beja


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2022 às 16:30)

*19,5 mm em uma hora em Beja.*

A frente a deixar o Algarve, precisamente quando as células ao largo estavam a ganhar grande força.
Mas no Sueste alentejano ainda tem muito para dar:


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mar 2022 às 17:43)

De salientar, que a forte ondulação na costa algarvia, levou ao fecho de 4 barras e uma está condicionada, as duas bóias estão off.
*
Estado da Barra de Albufeira-FECHADA A TODA A NAVEGAÇAO*

*
Estado da Barra de Alvor-FECHADA A TODA A NAVEGAÇÃO*

*Estado da Barra de Vila Real de Santo António CONDICIONADA-A EMBARCAÇOES COM COMPRIMENTO INFERIOR A 10 METROS* 


*Estado da Barra de Lagos-FECHADA A TODA A NAVEGAÇÃO*


*Estado da Barra de Tavira-FECHADA A TODA A NAVEGAÇÃO*


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mar 2022 às 18:33)

Alguns acumulados:

Ayamonte com 27.4 mm.


EMA Tavira: 4.3 mm
EMA Loulé: 19 mm
EMA Olhão: 13.3 mm
EMA Castro Marim: 17.3 mm
EMA Albufeira: 27.1 mm
EMA Fóia: 20.3 mm
EMA Praia da Rocha: 11.4 mm
EMA Aljezur: 7.4 mm


----------



## comentador (20 Mar 2022 às 20:24)

Alvalade acumulou 18,0 mm. Boa rega!


----------



## tonítruo (20 Mar 2022 às 20:33)

Deixo aqui o registo do "desfile" de relâmpagos de hoje em Albufeira


Spoiler: Imagens


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Mar 2022 às 22:22)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco, com 15mm, nada de chuva forte ou torrencial, ideal para os terrenos.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (20 Mar 2022 às 22:36)

Acumulado de hoje: 20.8mm
Amanhã verifico o rain rate máximo que atingi… EDIT: o Weather display diz-me 9.0mm/min (540mm/h?) às 15:22h... será?


----------



## Gates (20 Mar 2022 às 23:09)

E com sorte haverá precipitação nos próximos dias


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Mar 2022 às 23:22)

*NOTA: Dados finais de Cuba 21,3mm*


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2022 às 23:34)

Boa noite,
Pela zona de Arronches, o dia começou com muito vento e durante a manhã ainda houve momentos em que esteve ameaçador, mas a chuva apenas apareceu a partir da tarde. Estive na freguesia da Esperança, na caminhada da primavera e apesar do vento, tivemos sorte com o tempo durante a manhã.  Deixo umas fotos:












Alguns momentos de sol antes da chegada da chuva:





Quando saí de Arronches rumo a Leiria apanhei boa chuva até Gavião.

O acumulado de hoje em Arronches é de *15.3mm*. Nada de chuvas torrenciais e também não fazem falta. 

Veremos o que reservam os próximos dias!


----------



## trovoadas (21 Mar 2022 às 13:41)

Boas

Evento fugaz mas intenso ontem!

Não deixa de ser irónico que num ano hidrológico tão miserável já tivemos bons eventos de conveção pelo menos no que ao Sotavento diz respeito.

Bom pelo menos já deu para fazer  correr as linhas de água mais pequenas e deu bom aporte de humidade aos solos.
Eu diria que estes estão agora no ponto para receber mais água. O coberto vegetal também tem ganho terreno nas últimas semanas o que é uma vantagem na fixação de água nos solos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Mar 2022 às 14:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa noite,
> Pela zona de Arronches, o dia começou com muito vento e durante a manhã ainda houve momentos em que esteve ameaçador, mas a chuva apenas apareceu a partir da tarde. Estive na freguesia da Esperança, na caminhada da primavera e apesar do vento, tivemos sorte com o tempo durante a manhã.  Deixo umas fotos:
> 
> 
> ...



Boa tarde

Uma bela manhã de chuva na região. 22,8 mm até ao momento em Arronches, sem chuva torrencial, o que é ouro para os solos.
Creio que hoje não deverá chover muito mais, pois a instabilidade está a deslocar-se lentamente para nordeste.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2022 às 14:20)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Uma bela manhã de chuva na região. 22,8 mm até ao momento em Arronches, sem chuva torrencial, o que é ouro para os solos.
> Creio que hoje não deverá chover muito mais, pois a instabilidade está a deslocar-se lentamente para nordeste.


Bela rega, sim senhor! 
Ainda é capaz de chover mais, pois segundo o radar ainda há células a SW, com alguns ecos intensos.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2022 às 15:02)

Chuva muito bem distribuída no tempo, ideal para os solos.




Spoiler: Acumulados horários e estações IPMA Alentejo


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Mar 2022 às 15:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Bela rega, sim senhor!
> Ainda é capaz de chover mais, pois segundo o radar ainda há células a SW, com alguns ecos intensos.



Tens toda a razão, pois continuam aguaceiros fortes, com rate acima dos 10/15 mm por hora (de acordo com MeteoAlentejo).

Ps: agora mais de 30 mm


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Mar 2022 às 17:37)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Uma bela manhã de chuva na região. 22,8 mm até ao momento em Arronches



Como os olhos são dois buracos, estamos com 33,3 mm...
Portanto e fazendo um conta rápida, entre ontem (15,3 mm) e hoje (33,3 mm até ao momento), temos mais de metade da precipitação ocorrida em 2022 em Arronches.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2022 às 18:56)

Sem dúvida um excelente dia de precipitação em Arronches. O acumulado de hoje é de *33.6mm*.

Março já está mais bem composto, segue com *87.3mm*.

Nas redondezas também não foi mau.
Outros acumulados:
Recanto: *36.4mm*
Elvas (MeteoAlentejo): *24.3mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo):* 18.3mm*
Portalegre (IPMA): *16.5mm*
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *13mm*

Veremos os próximos dias!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mar 2022 às 19:37)

Notícia de ontem:

Chuva e vento forte provocaram 62 ocorrências no Algarve​








						Chuva e vento forte provocaram 62 ocorrências no Algarve
					

Maioria das ocorrências verificou-se nos concelhos de Faro, de Olhão e de Loulé.




					www.cmjornal.pt
				





Ontem, o acumulado foi de 14 mm e hoje foi de 5 mm.


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Mar 2022 às 22:23)

Precipitação acumulada esta 2°feira


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Mar 2022 às 17:59)

Mais de 13mm na última hora em Alvito 








						Dados Atuais - Alvito
					






					www.meteoalentejo.pt


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Mar 2022 às 18:01)

Trovoada em aproximação aqui


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mar 2022 às 18:16)

Boas, vento e chuva forte com trovoada por aqui, parece-me ver uma wall-cloud a SW.


----------



## talingas (22 Mar 2022 às 18:23)

Que grande bomba caiu agora!! Pertissimo da cidade!


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Mar 2022 às 18:23)

Belo relâmpago agora, iluminou tudo.


----------



## talingas (22 Mar 2022 às 18:43)

Spoiler: Dois videos do curto, mas forte, "diluvio" que se abateu há pouco  sobre Portalegre.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2022 às 18:48)

Estremoz: tarde de trovoada com aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mar 2022 às 23:29)

Veremos o que vai acontecer, por aqui, existe uma linha de instabilidade que vem de leste e outra de oeste, os modelos mostram essas duas linhas como mostra o radar, a quem vai levar com o choque em cima, é uma incógnita, a minha aposta vai para a leste de Olhão mais Tavira ou VRSA.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2022 às 00:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Veremos o que vai acontecer, por aqui, existe uma linha de instabilidade que vem de leste e outra de oeste, os modelos mostram essas duas linhas como mostra o radar, a quem vai levar com o choque em cima, é uma incógnita, a minha aposta vai para a leste de Olhão mais Tavira ou VRSA.


Enfraqueceu no Barlavento, veremos se se aguenta para o Sotavento ou se vai para a Andaluzia como é hábito.


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Mar 2022 às 09:45)

Valores acumulada das 0h até às 9h45


----------



## Illicitus (23 Mar 2022 às 10:45)

Manhã de muita chuva em Lagos. Entre as 9h e as 10h choveu a bom ritmo quase sem parar. 

Estou curioso com os acumulados. Já vou ver se descubro alguma coisa.


----------



## Illicitus (23 Mar 2022 às 11:08)

Nas duas estações mais próximas de Lagos que sigo:

Netatmo: 14.44 mm
Wunderground: 14.73 mm

Já é alguma coisa. Vamos ver se ainda vem mais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2022 às 11:10)

Precipitação localmente intensa no sotavento algarvio, diversas estações já vão com 40mm acumulados.

Em Manta Rota, a estação do @Gil_Algarvio já supera os 50mm (30,5mm das 10h às 11h).





__





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				




A estação do IPMA de Tavira segue com 32,9mm desde as 00h até às 11h.


----------



## rozzo (23 Mar 2022 às 11:20)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Precipitação localmente intensa no sotavento algarvio, diversas estações já vão com 40mm acumulados.
> 
> Em Manta Rota, a estação do @Gil_Algarvio já supera os 50mm (30,5mm das 10h às 11h).
> 
> ...



Claramente parece haver ali algum efeito de "trem convectivo", com constante geração de células no mesmo local.
Situação pode ser algo complicada, até porque algumas parecem ter uma assinatura "suspeita" no radar...


----------



## Toby (23 Mar 2022 às 11:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Precipitação localmente intensa no sotavento algarvio, diversas estações já vão com 40mm acumulados.
> 
> Em Manta Rota, a estação do @Gil_Algarvio já supera os 50mm (30,5mm das 10h às 11h).
> 
> ...


No SmartMixin, tem os IPMAs por perto


----------



## Illicitus (23 Mar 2022 às 11:40)

Obrigado @Toby li a tua resposta ao Duarte e fui descarregar a SmartMixin, excelente app mesmo.


----------



## Toby (23 Mar 2022 às 11:46)

Illicitus disse:


> Obrigado @Toby li a tua resposta ao Duarte e fui descarregar a SmartMixin, excelente app mesmo.







__





						Aplicação de telemóvel e tablet em português.
					

Bom dia,  Versão 1.27.2 disponível Convido-o a ler a nova descrição desta aplicação. É uma pena que poucas estações portuguesas estejam incluídas.,  Os recentes acontecimentos após a erupção do Tongo provam a utilidade desta aplicação e a rapidez em encontrar informação.




					www.meteopt.com


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2022 às 11:47)

50 mm em Beja 
40 mm em Mértola 
Acumulados excelentes 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Mar 2022 às 12:03)

Finalmente chuva da boa no Baixo Alentejo,  pena ainda não ter chegado à zona Raiana


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Mar 2022 às 12:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Precipitação localmente intensa no sotavento algarvio, diversas estações já vão com 40mm acumulados.
> 
> Em Manta Rota, a estação do @Gil_Algarvio já supera os 50mm (30,5mm das 10h às 11h).
> 
> ...


Foi uma manhã de muita chuva e torrencial. Muitas ruas alagadas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2022 às 12:51)

Perfeitamente visível através da webcam da Praia da Alagoa, em Altura (MEO Beachcam) a água que chega ao mar através daquela que suponho ser a Ribeira de Altura.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2022 às 13:23)

Monte Gordo desapareceu


----------



## LMMS (23 Mar 2022 às 13:38)

Que Temporal que está desde Vila Real de Santo António até Huelva! 
Tem registos de radar de 51 Dbz. Muito parada ali na zona, vai fazer estragos a valer!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Mar 2022 às 13:40)

Na zona do Alcantilado de Asperillo (Matalascañas) deve estar bonito agora, pelo que vejo no radar... 

Boa rega na Região Sul hoje!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Mar 2022 às 13:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Perfeitamente visível através da webcam da Praia da Alagoa, em Altura (MEO Beachcam) a água que chega ao mar através daquela que suponho ser a Ribeira de Altura.


Ribeira do Álamo


----------



## João Pedro (23 Mar 2022 às 13:46)

De acordo com o IPMA, o maior valor de precipitação diária para Beja, em março, foi de 34,4 mm em junho de 1991.
Onde é que isso já vai hoje...
A estação do MeteoAlentejo já regista 57,3 mm e, a julgar pelo radar, não ficará por ali.








						Beja, Portugal   smart home weather station
					

Smart Home weather station providing current weather conditions for Beja, Portugal




					www.meteoalentejo.pt
				




A estação do IPMA, por sua vez, apresenta um registo de 41,6 mm até às 13h00. Inferior ao do MA, mas superior ao valor de 1991 do IPMA. Recordes a serem batidos hoje em Beja, portanto


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mar 2022 às 13:56)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Foi uma manhã de muita chuva e torrencial. Muitas ruas alagadas


Agora, queres tudo para ti, ai ai ai estamos mal, foi em Setembro, em Novembro e agora e aqui ainda nem encheu o túnel é uma tristeza. 

Afinal, até tive alguma pontaria quando disse ontem à noite, que o grosso ficaria a leste de Olhão, e referi que podia ser mais em Tavira ou VRSA. 

Veremos com a rotação da depressão devo começar a ter alguma sorte, ou não, sigo com 12 mm, a EMA mais a leste tem 16.6 mm, isto basta 1 km para fazer a diferença.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Mar 2022 às 14:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Agora, queres tudo para ti, ai ai ai estamos mal, foi em Setembro, em Novembro e agora e aqui ainda nem encheu o túnel é uma tristeza.
> 
> Afinal, até tive alguma pontaria quando disse ontem à noite, que o grosso ficaria a leste de Olhão, e referi que podia ser mais em Tavira ou VRSA.
> 
> Veremos com a rotação da depressão devo começar a ter alguma sorte, ou não, sigo com 12 mm, a EMA mais a leste tem 16.6 mm, isto basta 1 km para fazer a diferença.




Quero sim que o nível do poço está muito baixo. 
Mas também quero que caia na serra para encher barragens. Ahah

Eh pá, há muito que não via chover tanto em tão pouco tempo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2022 às 14:02)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Na zona do Alcantilado de Asperillo (Matalascañas) deve estar bonito agora, pelo que vejo no radar...
> 
> Boa rega na Região Sul hoje!



Webcam  https://www.onhotels.es/en/ocean-live-cam.html


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2022 às 14:06)

Atenção à linha forte que se formou entre Vendas Novas e Reguengos de Monsaraz!


----------



## LMMS (23 Mar 2022 às 14:06)

Então, mas não deram nome a este "bicho"?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Mar 2022 às 14:07)

Não vai ficar por aqui. A tarde está a prometer


----------



## RStorm (23 Mar 2022 às 14:07)

Células interessantes na zona de Évora


----------



## João Pedro (23 Mar 2022 às 14:15)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Webcam  https://www.onhotels.es/en/ocean-live-cam.html


Acabei de ver um raio!


----------



## frederico (23 Mar 2022 às 14:23)

No outro dia a estação de Tavira estava meia avariada e não estava a emitir dados correctos.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2022 às 14:24)

RStorm disse:


> Células interessantes na zona de Évora


Células com alguma trovoada em Évora, movimento para NNO/NO e rodando para Oeste ao chegar à RLC.


----------



## Snifa (23 Mar 2022 às 14:25)

João Pedro disse:


> Acabei de ver um raio!



Cá está ele aos 14 segundos:


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mar 2022 às 14:25)

Boas,
É tão bom ver o Sul a ser bem regado!  São cenários destes que fazem falta à região, mas são cada vez mais raros.

Entretanto, por Arronches o acumulado de hoje é de* 8.1mm*. 

Hoje o movimento da precipitação não foi favorável para aquela zona, mas os modelos já vinham a mostrar esse cenário há alguns dias. Hoje a fábrica de células a SE de Badajoz não funcionou.  

Março segue com *95.4mm*.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2022 às 14:31)

Curiosidade cerca das 11h30, em frente a Tavira. Estes ecos de geração muito local e permanecendo quase agarrados normalmente são sinal de alguma tromba marinha.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2022 às 14:38)

Foram três horas interessantes em Tavira (>40 mm)






Vila Real de Sto António, Castro Marim, precipitação menos concentrada no tempo mas mais persistente, também acumulados superiores a 40 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Mar 2022 às 14:46)

Snifa disse:


> Cá está ele aos 14 segundos:


Boa! Foi esse mesmo!


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2022 às 14:51)

Embora as células não entrem no Sueste Alentejano em plena actividade, os restos ainda vão produzir uma boa rega.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (23 Mar 2022 às 17:40)

Começou perto das 02h e exceptuando uma paragem pela hora de almoço, tem caída moderada e ininterruptamente!…
Sigo com 42.4mm, ligeiramente abaixo das zonas aqui à volta, mas pelo radar ainda vem lá muita chuva e os 51.2mm de recorde diário a 5/Nov/2020 devem mesmo cair. Os solos estão saturados, os barrancos voltaram todos a correr, e a ribeira de Odivelas já levava bastante caudal. Que se estenda às outras zonas onde ela também faz falta!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Mar 2022 às 17:43)

Boas,
Mas que dia lindo 
Quase tão lindo como eu... 
Sotavento com acumulados na ordem dos 60 mm diários já..


----------



## frederico (23 Mar 2022 às 18:00)

Ribeira de Odeleite. Recebi pelo whatsapp.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (23 Mar 2022 às 18:23)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> Mas que dia lindo
> Quase tão lindo como eu...
> Sotavento com acumulados na ordem dos 60 mm diários já..


----------



## LMMS (23 Mar 2022 às 18:49)

Que Espetáculo, Portalegre!!
Este dia vai ficar para a história com as chuvadas no Alentejo e Sotavento Algarvio!


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Mar 2022 às 19:43)

Inundações em Serpa e Beja


----------



## trovoadas (23 Mar 2022 às 20:26)

Sotavento em altas! Em contrapartida no barlavento ainda existe grande capacidade de encaixe! As ribeiras estão todas secas. A ribeira de Bensafrim nem pegos de água tem! No entanto o verde a Barlavento impressiona! Grandes prados que se formaram com estas chuvas!
Durante a tarde praticamente não choveu por onde andei...Lagos, Bensafrim, Barão de São João, Salema, Burgau...De manhã chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## hurricane (23 Mar 2022 às 20:43)

frederico disse:


> Ribeira de Odeleite. Recebi pelo whatsapp.
> 
> Ver anexo 1294



Isso nao é água, é ouro!!!


----------



## frederico (23 Mar 2022 às 22:16)

Deve haver locais no sotavento com mais de 350 mm acumulados. Média de 500 a 550 mm. Se chover para a semana e se se fizer a Média do próximo trimestre o ano hidrológico até não acabará muito mal...


----------



## frederico (23 Mar 2022 às 22:39)

Será que o que se vê no radar vai entrar no sotavento? Se assim for a noite será complicada no sotavento.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Mar 2022 às 22:44)

frederico disse:


> Será que o que se vê no radar vai entrar no sotavento? Se assim for a noite será complicada no sotavento.


Pelo movimento dos ecos, diria que vão bem encaminhados em direção ao Sotavento.


----------



## frederico (23 Mar 2022 às 22:59)

Chove bem em Cacela, segundo familiares. Parece estar a entrar!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Mar 2022 às 23:11)

frederico disse:


> Chove bem em Cacela, segundo familiares. Parece estar a entrar!


Como residente de Cacela confirmo


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Mar 2022 às 23:14)

*Valores até as 23h de hoje*​


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Mar 2022 às 23:15)

Parece que vamos ter uma bela noite


----------



## frederico (23 Mar 2022 às 23:49)

8,3 mm em VRSA às 23h. O dia deve acabar com mais de 60 mm acumulados. Isto é acima da média de Março para 1971-2000 que ronda os 45 mm. Mas há normais antigas com cerca de 70 mm...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Mar 2022 às 23:52)

frederico disse:


> 8,3 mm em VRSA às 23h. O dia deve acabar com mais de 60 mm acumulados. Isto é acima da média de Março para 1971-2000 que ronda os 45 mm. Mas há normais antigas com cerca de 70 mm...


Eu hoje já levo 77mm acumulados.


----------



## LMMS (24 Mar 2022 às 00:13)

RedeMeteo disse:


> *Valores até as 23h de hoje*​


Até Barrancos conseguiu amealhar um pouco, será que Beja vai bater o recorde de acumulado mensal, é que parece que ainda para hoje vai encher o papo!
Já leva 154.50, e o recorde é 215.30 (1947). Se hoje ainda encaixar +30 e o que se prevê para depois de dia 28, ainda lá pode chegar!


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mar 2022 às 01:20)

RedeMeteo disse:


> *Valores até as 23h de hoje*​


Incrível o valor de Beja. Deve ter um período de retorno bem grande.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mar 2022 às 14:49)

Donut convectivo já a entrar em território


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2022 às 14:54)

Rotação da circulação de SE para Leste. Durante a madrugada o Barlavento recebeu mais alguma precipitação.
Zonas fronteiriças do Sueste e Leste continuam a receber acumulados significativos:




RedeMeteo disse:


> *Valores até as 23h de hoje*​



Os registos dos acumulados na rede IPMA não conseguem apresentar um quadro tão completo como a Rede MeteoAlentejo:


----------



## frederico (24 Mar 2022 às 15:09)

StormRic disse:


> Rotação da circulação de SE para Leste. Durante a madrugada o Barlavento recebeu mais alguma precipitação.
> Zonas fronteiriças do Sueste e Leste continuam a receber acumulados significativos:
> 
> 
> ...


A estação de Faro parece que não está a emitir. Há dois ou três dias a estação de Tavira também esteve parva. Sucede que depois o IPMA publica os relatórios sem assinalar estas falhas. Há dois ou tres anos faltavam uns 100 mm na estação de VRSA que falhou nos dias de maiores acumulados e não assinalaram esse facto. Isto não é correcto nem científico.


----------



## LMMS (24 Mar 2022 às 15:33)

Hoje o beneficiado vai ser o Alqueva, já que ontem não foi!
Perto de 50 Dbz perto da fronteira!
A pequena barragem Espanhola El Aguijon já está cheia, portanto tudo o que encher ali sai fora para o Alqueva







O que para aqui vai, trovoada valente, Alqueva a regalar os olhos!


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mar 2022 às 16:00)

Estremoz: aguaceiros fortes com trovoada dispersa...

*Granizo*


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Mar 2022 às 16:34)

Aguaceiros a chegar a Arronches, com nuvens em formação de célula (arredondamento na nuvem) com alguns mammatus, a surgir de SE. Pena que a webcam do MeteoAlentejo esteja direccionada para o lado contrário...


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2022 às 17:35)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Aguaceiros a chegar a Arronches, com nuvens em formação de célula (arredondamento na nuvem) com alguns mammatus, a surgir de SE. Pena que a webcam do MeteoAlentejo esteja direccionada para o lado contrário...



Foto! 

Finalmente uma célula especial para Barrancos:


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mar 2022 às 17:45)

Tarde instável no Alentejo, com aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas, com rajadas de vento fortes e queda de granizo.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mar 2022 às 17:48)

Por aqui novamente lama, mais uma vez as poeiras a inibirem as trovoadas, de resto tem sido mais um dia bem fresco e novamente ventoso.


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Mar 2022 às 23:29)




----------



## LMMS (24 Mar 2022 às 23:47)

RedeMeteo disse:


>


Ena, Barrancos e Amareleja com 2 dígitos!!


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mar 2022 às 23:54)

RedeMeteo disse:


>


Estes dados, e os de ontem, já mereciam ser colocados nuns gráficos giros e informativos...


----------



## RP20 (25 Mar 2022 às 00:04)

LMMS disse:


> Ena, Barrancos e Amareleja com 2 dígitos!!


Amareleja do IPMA claramente tem o pluviómetro entupido ou avariado.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mar 2022 às 00:11)

Boas,
Tudo ao lado nestes últimos dias em Arronches. Durante a tarde as células rasaram mesmo a terrinha  Tem sido bom e melhores dias virão certamente. Hoje na webcam do MeteoAlentejo já se notava bem o impacto destas chuvas no verde dos campos. 

*0.3mm* acumulados de uma frente dissipada que passou durante a manhã para sujar tudo.


----------



## LMMS (25 Mar 2022 às 00:17)

RP20 disse:


> Amareleja do IPMA claramente tem o pluviómetro entupido ou avariado.


Temos que confiar que o equipamento do IPMA é do melhor e que tem manutenção, quase todos os dados do IPMA diferem sempre de Estações digamos amadoras.
Por exemplo todos nós nos baseamos nos dados do IPMA e mesmo que por exemplo estações não oficiais em BEJA digam que choveu 200 m/m neste mês, se o IPMA disser que foi 170 m/m, ora é neste ultimo dado que se vai ter que ter em conta para dados estatísticos.


----------



## RP20 (25 Mar 2022 às 01:07)

LMMS disse:


> Temos que confiar que o equipamento do IPMA é do melhor e que tem manutenção, quase todos os dados do IPMA diferem sempre de Estações digamos amadoras.
> Por exemplo todos nós nos baseamos nos dados do IPMA e mesmo que por exemplo estações não oficiais em BEJA digam que choveu 200 m/m neste mês, se o IPMA disser que foi 170 m/m, ora é neste ultimo dado que se vai ter que ter em conta para dados estatísticos.


Mesmo que esteja errado? Isso é uma maneira de pensar que não cabe a ninguém. Ainda á pouco o @frederico deu um exemplo das falhas das estações em dias que choveram muito, e o IPMA no relatório não contou essas falhas. Isto é gravíssimo porque no fim vai dar dados e estatísticas completamente falsas.


----------



## LMMS (25 Mar 2022 às 01:20)

RP20 disse:


> Mesmo que esteja errado? Isso é uma maneira de pensar que não cabe a ninguém. Ainda á pouco o @frederico deu um exemplo das falhas das estações em dias que choveram muito, e o IPMA no relatório não contou essas falhas. Isto é gravíssimo porque no fim vai dar dados e estatísticas completamente falsas.


Se o IPMA disser que houve falha é claro que se tem que usar outros dados para tentar completar a falha e se deve estar sempre atento a caso não o façam.
Mas as falhas, foram só nos dados automáticos, ou será que depois não as podem completar offline, não faço ideia!!


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2022 às 04:25)

Interregno até Domingo à noite:


Acumulados na rede IPMA:


----------



## RedeMeteo (25 Mar 2022 às 09:39)

Também temos de ver que algumas estações estão em pontos diferentes.  Por exemplo a do Meteo Alentejo de Mértola está mesmo na vila enquanto a do IPMA está a cerca de 20km da vila. A de Beja do Meteo Alentejo está na cidade enquanto a do IPMA tá na Base Aérea (corrijam-me se tiver enganado)


----------



## N_Fig (25 Mar 2022 às 09:46)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Também temos de ver que algumas estações estão em pontos diferentes.  Por exemplo a do Meteo Alentejo de Mértola está mesmo na vila enquanto a do IPMA está a cerca de 20km da vila. A de Beja do Meteo Alentejo está na cidade enquanto a do IPMA tá na Base Aérea (corrijam-me se tiver enganado)


A estação da base aérea de Beja e a do IPMA não são a mesma


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mar 2022 às 13:49)

Agora, primeiro chove e depois vem a lama para a malta ir lavar os carros, isto só pode ser praga dos donos das lavagens. 



LMMS disse:


> Temos que confiar que o equipamento do IPMA é do melhor e que tem manutenção, quase todos os dados do IPMA diferem sempre de Estações digamos amadoras.
> Por exemplo todos nós nos baseamos nos dados do IPMA e mesmo que por exemplo estações não oficiais em BEJA digam que choveu *200 m/m* neste mês, se o IPMA disser que foi 170 m/m, ora é neste ultimo dado que se vai ter que ter em conta para dados estatísticos.


Se isto é um fórum de ciência e de meteorologia, está quase a dar um torcicolo no meu cérebro cada vez que leio m/m aqui no fórum, as unidades de medidas de precipitação são mm (milímetros) ou l/m2 (Litro por metro quadrado) que é o equivalente a mm, agora m/m é um erro crasso num fórum de meteorologia.

A unidade m/m faz lembrar-me as aulas de físico-química da concentração molar para mais, a expressão que permite calcular a percentagem em massa é: *% (m/m)* = (massa de soluto) / (massa de solução (soluto + solvente)) x 100.


----------



## LMMS (25 Mar 2022 às 14:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Agora, primeiro chove e depois vem a lama para a malta ir lavar os carros, isto só pode ser praga dos donos das lavagens.
> 
> 
> Se isto é um fórum de ciência e de meteorologia, está quase a dar um torcicolo no meu cérebro cada vez que leio m/m aqui no fórum, as unidades de medidas de precipitação são mm (milímetros) ou l/m2 (Litro por metro quadrado) que é o equivalente a mm, agora m/m é um erro crasso num fórum de meteorologia.
> ...


Isso foi escrito já passava da meia-noite e depois de ter ganho 10 Euros na raspadinha!


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mar 2022 às 19:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Agora, primeiro chove e depois vem a lama para a malta ir lavar os carros, isto só pode ser praga dos donos das lavagens.


Com as cut-offs a irem para o Norte de África devido ao bloqueio anticiclónico nas Ilhas Britânicas e Europa Central, já se sabe o resultado que dá. Esta cut-off pelo menos ainda deu boa precipitação, já a outra originou apenas uma quantidade de poeiras sem precedentes.  
Em Arronches, tal como aconteceu em Leiria, passaram uns restos e os carros ficaram num estado lastimável. Pelo menos que venha ainda alguma chuva na próxima semana para os lavar sem ser necessário gastar água e claro, que não venha um novo episódio de poeiras depois. No ano passado, houve poeiras a menos e este ano há poeiras a mais. 

*103.5mm* anuais, dos quais *96mm *são de Março. Exceto no ano passado, a primavera tem sido a salvação disto. 

Campos sem dúvida bem mais verdejantes e há mais água a correr nas ribeiras. Claro que isto não compensa a quantidade de precipitação que faltou em janeiro e fevereiro, mas sempre veio dar mais vida a isto. Entre Portalegre e Arronches já se via uma ou outra barragem agrícola cheia, mas os ribeiros que as abastecem já estavam secos, o que é normal visto ainda ser preciso chover muito mais. 

*13,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mar 2022 às 19:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Com as cut-offs a irem para o Norte de África devido ao bloqueio anticiclónico nas Ilhas Britânicas e Europa Central, já se sabe o resultado que dá. Esta cut-off pelo menos ainda deu boa precipitação, já a outra originou apenas uma quantidade de poeiras sem precedentes.
> Em Arronches, tal como aconteceu em Leiria, passaram uns restos e os carros ficaram num estado lastimável. Pelo menos que venha ainda alguma chuva na próxima semana para os lavar sem ser necessário gastar água e claro, que não venha um novo episódio de poeiras depois. No ano passado, houve poeiras a menos e este ano há poeiras a mais.
> 
> *103.5mm* anuais, dos quais *96mm *são de Março. Exceto no ano passado, a primavera tem sido a salvação disto.
> ...


Se não fosse as estações de transição estávamos bem tramados, ora são os Outonos a meterem água como em 2020, ora são as Primaveras como agora e em 2018, sempre tem ajudado a repõr alguma anormalidade, embora o déficit continue lá, mas este ano hidrológico já tem mais precipitação que 2004/2005, pelo menos, aqui no Algarve, embora no Barlavento não tenha chovido tanto como no extremo leste do Algarve. 

Domingo e 2ª feira vem novamente suestada forte e ondulação entre 3 a 4 metros, principalmente na 2ª feira. 

Por aqui, levo 100 mm acumulados anuais e 98 mm em Março, neste momento, a precipitação de Março até agora fez a média de Março e Fevereiro juntos e sobra 8.4 mm para Janeiro (tendo em conta a média 81-10 de Faro), se o Outono não fosse tão seco como foi, as coisas estariam melhor compostas, mesmo tendo um Janeiro e Fevereiro com 2 mm.


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Mar 2022 às 19:57)

Relativamente à questão das estações, é evidente que as estações do IPMA são rigorosamente instaladas seguindo as normas da OMM (Organização Meteorológica Mundial), não só em termos de equipamento, mas também localização da estação, etc. Isso é algo que distingue da maioria das estações amadoras, umas mais que outras. No entanto, as estações do IPMA estão sujeitas a erros e avarias como qualquer outra, e por vezes não é possível fazer a manutenção mais desejável. Por isso, é um erro olhar cegamente para os dados do IPMA sem sentido crítico. Claro que em primeira instância será "cientificamente" mais adequado olhar para as estações oficiais, mas é inegável que as estações amadoras têm um contributo importante que não deve ser menosprezado.


----------



## vamm (26 Mar 2022 às 14:26)

Depois de uns dias de chuva... hoje está ameno, com muita poeira e algumas nuvens


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mar 2022 às 22:10)

Boa noite,
Dia com mais poeiras à superfície e, portanto, novamente o horizonte mais tapado, mas não tanto como no evento anterior.
Uma foto de hoje a partir de Portalegre:





Máx: *17,9ºC*
Min:* 9,8ºC

13,5ºC *atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mar 2022 às 23:07)

Por aqui, está um vendaval e o leão está a rugir no mar.  Devido à forte ondulação, encontra-se 2 barras fechadas, 4 barras condicionadas e 3 barras abertas.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2022 às 16:13)

Apesar da circulação de SSO nos níveis médio e alto, e mais recentemente rodando para Sul, e extensos ecos de radar, fracos, ainda não há precipitação acumulável em qualquer estação:


O vento de Leste, especialmente na costa sul, é a característica mais marcante do dia de hoje até ao momento:






A situação sinóptica está pouco definida, alguns núcleos de baixa pressão, uma circulação local de levante ao largo da costa sul mas enfraquecendo:


----------



## vamm (28 Mar 2022 às 18:40)

A N/NE com algumas mammatus na zona mais escura


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Mar 2022 às 22:04)

Caiu um aguaceiro há pouco que rendeu cerca de 3mm, veremos o resto da noite.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Mar 2022 às 22:05)

Não espero grande chuva por aqui entre esta noite e amanhã! Seria bom uns 15 a 20l/m2 e até mais no Algarve central, Barlavento e Oeste Alentejano mas isso já é pedir muito! 
A partir de Quarta melhora substancialmente e o próximo fim de semana eu diria que será boa altura para começar os preparos para culturas de Primavera Verão (para quem tem água)

Por aqui ainda caíram uns aguaceiros entre as 18h e as 19h com o tempo muito escuro durante toda a tarde mas depois melhorou bastante ao pôr do sol início da noite. Veremos esta noite...


----------



## trovoadas (29 Mar 2022 às 13:10)

Aguaceiro intenso à pouco por Tavira! Gotas muito grossas! Está com cara de trovoada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mar 2022 às 13:24)

Em Olhão, também está a pingar, mas a norte está cair uma bela carga.


----------



## Thomar (29 Mar 2022 às 13:32)

Uma célula lá para os lados de São Brás de Alportel já deu várias descargas e dirige-se para Faro.


----------



## frederico (29 Mar 2022 às 14:33)

Segundo familiares ontem caiu um forte aguaceiro a norte de Tavira e da Conceição. Hoje forte aguaceiro entre Olhão e Livramento.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 15:00)

Nascem como cogumelos, especialmente no contacto da massa de ar interior ao Alentejo com a corrente litoral de norte, tal como estava previsto:


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mar 2022 às 15:02)

Boas,
Parece estar a chover bem em Arronches:









*0.9mm* acumulados até ao momento e finalmente o mensal chegou aos *100mm*.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 15:06)

stormy disse:


> A situação de dia 28 acabou menos interessante, as condições dinâmicas enfraqueceram bastante ao longo do dia face ao que estava previsto apenas 24 ou 48h antes.
> 
> Hoje dia 29 temos ar frio em altitude, ar relativamente húmido presente no centro e sul e temos uma frente fria em aproximação pelo noroeste. Espera-se assim alguma atividade com algumas trovoadas possíveis em pontos do centro e sul especialmente à passagem da frente fria, e com as frentes de brisa marítima durante a tarde.
> 
> ...





Isto hoje quem andar em _stormchasing_ nem sabe para onde se virar:


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 15:14)

Alguém em Lagos para pôr aqui fotos?

Dilúvios bem localizados destas células:






Acumulados na ordem dos 20 mm/h:


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 15:22)

E em Faro? 






Zona de São Brás de Alportel. A proximidade do radar de Loulé não permite registar ecos fiáveis para estes acumulados:


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Mar 2022 às 15:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Parece estar a chover bem em Arronches:
> 
> 
> ...



2,4 mm e "amealhando"


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 15:27)

As células chegaram-se agora mais para Lagos. Eco roxo perto de Messines.
Barlavento bem activo:






Uma estação perto de Messines apanhou com aquele eco roxo, está a acumular bem, 13 mm em menos de meia hora.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 15:36)

Albufeira e Armação de Pêra no caminho daquelas células, eco roxo volumoso:


----------



## trovoadas (29 Mar 2022 às 15:51)

De Tavira é só vê -las a passar a Norte...passam ali pela serra de Monte Figo em direção ao Caldeirão. É o corredor das tempestades!

Por aqui o sol vai aparecendo e bem quente por sinal! Vento fraco e passarinhos a cantar. Alguns aguaceiros esporádicos. 
Super agradável!


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Mar 2022 às 15:55)

Dias Miguel disse:


> 2,4 mm e "amealhando"



E mais 3 mm em menos de 30 minutos. Vamos com 5,4 mm e rate de mm/hora acima dos 25


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mar 2022 às 15:59)

Dias Miguel disse:


> E mais 3 mm em menos de 30 minutos. Vamos com 5,4 mm e rate de mm/hora acima dos 25


Parecia que as células se estavam a dissipar, mas entretanto formaram-se mais sobre a zona.

*8.1mm* acumulados com rate perto dos 40mm/h


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Mar 2022 às 15:59)

Dias Miguel disse:


> E mais 3 mm em menos de 30 minutos. Vamos com 5,4 mm e rate de mm/hora acima dos 25



Bom, o pluviómetro do Meteoalentejo está a receber uma boa maquia de água. 8,1 mm e aumentando a olhos vistos. Rate de 40 mm/h


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 16:01)

Bacia do Sado e para sul até sair pela costa sul do Barlavento, grande corredor de células fortes, alguns ecos vermelhos/roxos:


----------



## aoc36 (29 Mar 2022 às 16:02)

Por Albufeira chove forte agora.

Tem vindos chover mais para norte de Albufeira do que na cidade em ci.

Acabou de começar a trovoada


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 17:33)

Continuam muitas células dispersas, por vezes alinhando-se em grupos Norte-Sul. Já se observa a brisa marítima a sul de Sines a limpar o litoral.







Vilamoura acumulou desde as 13h, 25,9 mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mar 2022 às 20:29)

Entre São Brás de Alportel e A22  foi uma bela chuvada, entre 20 a 30 mm. 

Por aqui, o acumulado foi de 6 mm.


----------



## MikeCT (29 Mar 2022 às 21:05)

Por Faro (cidade) foi pingando mas só acumulou 1,2mm.
A 13,5 km a norte no Corotelo (s. Brás de Alportel), chuva forte e trovoadas que renderam 29,4mm


----------



## tonítruo (29 Mar 2022 às 23:40)

Hoje estive por São Bartolomeu de Messines e consegui registar o momento em que duas células convergiam sobre a zona



A célula A fazia movimento de O para E e a célula B fazia de NO para SE
Célula A (vista para Oeste) às 15h23:



Célula A às 15h27:



Célula B (vista para NNO) às 15h26:



Pelas 15h30 uma terceira célula (célula C) formava-se entre as duas, enquanto a célula B se ia dissipando
(Vista para NNO) Célula C às 15h28 (no início do seu processo de formação):
[ver anexo cC.zip (timelapse acelerada 10 vezes)] (rotação ?)
A célula C depois continuou com movimento de NO para SE onde parece ter interagido com a célula A (não sei se juntaram ou se a C fez a A dissipar-se, não sei o que acontece numa situação dessas)
Apesar do radar ter mostrado eco roxo, não apanhei com nenhum granizo apenas chuva torrencial de "gotas grossas"
Às 15h40:


----------



## vamm (29 Mar 2022 às 23:42)

StormRic disse:


> Continuam muitas células dispersas, por vezes alinhando-se em grupos Norte-Sul. Já se observa a brisa marítima a sul de Sines a limpar o litoral.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Como se pode ver, o "escudo" desta vila afastou a chuva. Passou tudo ao lado! Não ouvi trovões, mas tudo o que passou a Oeste tinha bom aspecto e descarregou bem.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2022 às 00:24)

Bonito final de dia em Portalegre:





Em Arronches, o acumulado foi de *9.3mm*. Março segue com *108.6mm* e já não deve mexer muito mais.

Vamos ver como será Abril. Nas atuais previsões não se vislumbra grande coisa para o início. O GFS na saída das 12z delirou com 80mm para a próxima semana, mas na das 18z já não mostra nada.  Vai-se vendo o que aparece!


----------



## frederico (30 Mar 2022 às 01:10)

Grandes diferenças hoje entre litoral e barrocal e serras no Algarve, como é comum nestes eventos. Infelizmente as estações do IPMA estão quase todas no Litoral e não há nada que represente o barrocal e a serra do Caldeirão. Temos muitos locais com mais de 20 mm. O mês já passou dos 90/100 mm na generalidade do sotavento algarvio.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Mar 2022 às 11:58)

Rio Gilão castanho! Resultado das chuvas fortes a Norte de Tavira. Barrocal ensopado entre Tavira e São Brás de Alportel mas ainda com capacidade de encaixe. Agora é que rende para os aquíferos e barragens se continuar a chover, em especial no sotavento. De Loulé para Oeste está pior!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mar 2022 às 13:51)

frederico disse:


> Grandes diferenças hoje entre litoral e barrocal e serras no Algarve, como é comum nestes eventos. Infelizmente as estações do IPMA estão quase todas no Litoral e não há nada que represente o barrocal e a serra do Caldeirão. Temos muitos locais com mais de 20 mm. O mês já passou dos 90/100 mm na generalidade do sotavento algarvio.


A EMA de Loulé registou 15 mm, ontem.  A estação do Caldeirão talvez para o Outono comece a debitar. 



trovoadas disse:


> Rio Gilão castanho! Resultado das chuvas fortes a Norte de Tavira. Barrocal ensopado entre Tavira e São Brás de Alportel mas ainda com capacidade de encaixe. Agora é que rende para os aquíferos e barragens se continuar a chover, em especial no sotavento. De Loulé para Oeste está pior!


Em Moncarapacho, também os ribeiros correm todos, e a estrada de Estói para Moncarapacho, ontem parecia ser uma piscina. 

Matço marçagão, manhã de chuva e de tarde de trovão. 

Finalmente, um dia de sol, já fazia falta


----------



## LMMS (30 Mar 2022 às 14:50)

trovoadas disse:


> Rio Gilão castanho! Resultado das chuvas fortes a Norte de Tavira. Barrocal ensopado entre Tavira e São Brás de Alportel mas ainda com capacidade de encaixe. Agora é que rende para os aquíferos e barragens se continuar a chover, em especial no sotavento. De Loulé para Oeste está pior!


Odeleite e Beliche subiram 2.5mts de cota em 7 dias.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Mar 2022 às 14:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A EMA de Loulé registou 15 mm, ontem.  A estação do Caldeirão talvez para o Outono comece a debitar.
> 
> 
> Em Moncarapacho, também os ribeiros correm todos, e a estrada de Estói para Moncarapacho, ontem parecia ser uma piscina.
> ...


Realmente agora já faz falta...até parece mau dizer isto 
Ontem passei na estrada de Moncarapacho para o Peral ali por trás do cerro de S.Miguel, zona magnífica diga-se de passagem e os terrenos estão impraticáveis. Nessa zona os solos estão saturados mas infelizmente não corresponde a todo o Algarve. Impressionante também é a explosão do verde! A vegetação está louca com tanta água


----------



## frederico (30 Mar 2022 às 15:43)

Parece-me que a zona de Cacela, Castro Marim e VRSA já fez a média da Primavera climatologica, que ronda os 120  a 160 mm (mais baixa no litoral e vale do Guadiana, mais alta nas serras).


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Mar 2022 às 16:55)

Em contrapartida as barragens do Barlavento pouco ou nada subiram.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Mar 2022 às 19:26)

LMMS disse:


> Odeleite e Beliche subiram 2.5mts de cota em 7 dias.


Odeleite e Beliche conseguem subir cerca de 10% cada uma ao passo que a Barlavento as barragens nem mexem o que diz bem das diferenças entre sotavento e barlavento.


----------



## RedeMeteo (31 Mar 2022 às 23:07)

Mais chuva do que o esperado esta madrugada no Baixo Alentejo!
Ferreira do Alentejo 7,2mm
Beja: 9,3mm
Serpa: 6,0mm


----------

